# popup ads from OPT out mobile



## bigalster (Aug 18, 2009)

I have Samsung SM-J120W Android and i have been getting these pop up ads that seem to emanate from Google and something called OPT out mobile,liquor ads, Best Buy etc..that pop up out of the blue.How do i get rid of these.
I've tried in sSettings and download but it tells me to download the OPT Out mobile and then afterwards delete it but i cannot seem to get rid of it.
I just got one from Canon,it pops up after i went into Google's Ad settings and requested i not get person alized ads,but doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## bigalster (Aug 18, 2009)

BTW, i have MAMB installed. The pop-up message is coming from optout.tracker.area.
and it shows
>>>> Opt out of mobile recommendations
then there is green download bar that states download opt-out ad
There are two ways to opt out of mobile recommendations.
!. Simple: just download our Android opt-out app and delete it when you are done.

Well i did this and it is a veritable vicious circle.The ads keep coming,no way of preventing them.Oh yeah i have ad blocker installed,but that isn't doing it's job.


----------

